# Paranormal Activity



## Tensei85 (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone seen paranormal activity yet?

I watched it it was somewhat interesting, scary by that I mean I slept with the lights on. Haha, j/k!

Here's the synopsis:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paranormal_Activity_(film)

Trailer, website for remake: 
http://www.paranormalactivity-movie.com/index.html


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 2, 2010)

I wanted to see it when it was in the theater, but didn't get around to it. I believe it's coming out on DVD this week. I will definitely watch it. 

My daughter and her friends saw it in the theater. My daughter does not scare easily, in fact has never been scared by any movie she's seen. She said this one scared the crap out of her! Her and her friends slept at our house after the movie, with the lights on. lol They were afraid to leave her room to go to the bathroom and they are not a bunch of giggly girls. lol They were really, really, scared! 

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 2, 2010)

The Wikipedia synopsis makes this to be a fake documentary, like Blair Witch. I'm disappointed, I thought it was made at least partially using real found footage. Oh well, I'm naiive.


----------



## kailat (Jan 2, 2010)

yes, ive recently rented it.   I watched it 2 times plus reviewed the "alternate" ending wich reveals its just a fake movie.  Upon my first reviewing this film I was amazed at the reality they made it feel. 

 I myself being very into the paranormal as I watch every episode of ever paranormal or ghost adventure/ Taps/ type tv program I can.  It interest me to no-end.   As i watched this film I was very amazed at its' accuracy until the moment the lady was dragged out of her bed.. At that point i knew it was all hocus pocus.  I did think the actors were very good.  

 The other things that gave it's realism away was the constant "darkness" and aloneness in the home".  Knowing that if the house were haunted and if something were lurking around my home I do believe the lights would of been on most of the time, as well as i'd have friends over constantly or would not be in that home...

  Nonetheless the film was very "blair witchy" and it was worth seeing...

just my .2 worth


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 2, 2010)

Went out and bought it. Just finished watching. It was very good. Scary. Very well acted. I knew from when it was in theaters that it was not supposed to be *true*. It was actually filmed in the directors house. Makes you wonder what happens when you sleep.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Haha, I was thinking the samething, It even scared my friends cat(long story)! At first I thought it was based on actual events due to the way the imagery was utilized in the movie, but overall it still covered all the tales that people generally hear.(Except for ending, haven't heard that before) So who knows?? I have to admit the 2nd time I watched it I didn't sleep with the nightlight, nor teddy bear this time. (So making progress...)


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet but I'd be interested to.  

I'd also be curious to hear me and others compare 'notes' on it, given that some of us here at MT have had experience of the 'real deal' when it comes to the paranormal.  It'd be interesting to see what the film has drawn on as it's inspiration and how closely it matches most 'prescences'.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2010)

It's sad that horror films have regressed to this point... making fake documentaries. Blair Witch was a huge disappointment to me and not scary at all... at least not for me the ending was a big WTF? 
Haven't seen this one not really sure if I want to... not worried about getting skeerd or anything just... don't want to burn 2 hours of my life away for nothing. SIGH... not getting any younger ya know. 
Last film that actually scared me was ironically a zombie movie (remake of Dawn of the Dead). 

Things of the (real) paranormal are actually scary for me, knowing this film is a fake-a-rama just puts me off wanting to see it. :idunno: just getting jaded I reckon. 

Somebody needs to run out into the woods of Washington state and hang out there until they actually get a shot of a Sasquatch, up close and personal ... without the stupid jerky camera movements, like mounting the camera on a tripod and having the sucker walk towards it. Now that'd be scary... :lol:


----------



## Omar B (Jan 3, 2010)

Didnt bother to see it.  Not a fan of the "found footage/cinema verite" type of film making.  A picture that looks low quality on purpose is not art to me.  Making things look bad on purpose with low rent cameras, the camera sitting in a corner, the whole thing just brings to mind bad student films from my college days.

I like films that look professional with the cleanest possible picture, smooth camera movements, good editing, good sound.  Not movies that are a technologically advanced as home made porno.

The only place this on purpose bad looking film ever worked was in Cannibal Holocaust in my opinion.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 3, 2010)

omar b said:


> didnt bother to see it.  Not a fan of the "found footage/cinema verite" type of film making.  A picture that looks low quality on purpose is not art to me.  Making things look bad on purpose with low rent cameras, the camera sitting in a corner, the whole thing just brings to mind bad student films from my college days.
> 
> I like films that look professional with the cleanest possible picture, smooth camera movements, good editing, good sound.  Not movies that are a technologically advanced as home made porno.
> 
> The only place this on purpose bad looking film ever worked was in cannibal holocaust in my opinion.


qft


----------



## cdunn (Jan 4, 2010)

I dunno. Personally, I found this movie to be less compellingly scary than horror classics such as Disney's Sleeping Beauty. Over all quality wise? We seriously overpaid Redbox to rent it.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 4, 2010)

It was okay... definately not nearly as scarey as they marketed it to be (imagine that.) 

At any rate... it killed a little over an hour and gave me and my girlfriend an excuse to cuddle and eat popcorn...so not a total loss. 

I've seen better and scarier though.


----------

